# 3 Year Old Female for Rehome



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Female GSD, 3 years old available to good home, for rehoming fee, in Ontario, Canada.

Sasha (Perfection's Grandview Sasha) is a 3 year old, spayed, registered female from Canadian showlines. She is crate trained, good with kids and other dogs, and walks well on a leash with a prong collar. She chases squirrels and cats that come into her yard, but could possible get used to having a cat in the home. She is fairly laid back, and would make a great family pet.

The owner's life circimstances have changed, and he no longer can give her the time she deserves. 

Sasha lives in Ontario, not far from Toronto.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sasha has found a good home, and is now part of a 2 dog household!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good news, hope she's happy in her new home!


----------

